# Physical Sadness



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

When you become sad, what type of physical feelings do you get and if you can identify the specific type of sadness, that would be great :tongue:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Heartache: heaviness in chest/stomach, like a bungee cord wrapped around your organs with an anchor attached at the bottom, pulling everything downwards; exhaustion; sore muscles/joints; loss of appetite; unfocused thoughts; lack of motivation.

It has been a while, I cannot remember much more than the heaviness. Those last two are mental, I know. I also attribute these with feelings of abandonment, & loneliness (in my experience).


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Heartache: Eyes (eventually) really dry and warm. Mild headache, and I really never get them. Shaky and unfocused.

What is this sadistic pleasure you get from hearing about pain?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I get a migraine. Every time.
Sometimes I would become depressed and become heavily Se. As well as that, I would sleep for blocks at a time.

This normally comes about when I had failed to assist someone, or achieve something.

For example, one manic depressive client ended up killing herself, which affected me. I should have cried, but I couldn't.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I get a migraine. Every time.
> Sometimes I would become depressed and become heavily Se. As well as that, I would sleep for blocks at a time.
> 
> This normally comes about when I had failed to assist someone, or achieve something.
> ...


Why couldn't you?
Something like that is very shocking. 
There is no shame in crying if it's something you have to do and your body needs to do too.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Why couldn't you?
> Something like that is very shocking.
> There is no shame in crying if it's something you have to do and your body needs to do too.


I am aware that it is not shameful, and that was not what prevented me. I simply could not cry. It was as though I was unable to. It is not as shocking as to solicit tears. I knew it was upsetting, but my body chose not to register that in displaying that upset.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I am aware that it is not shameful, and that was not what prevented me. I simply could not cry. It was as though I was unable to. It is not as shocking as to solicit tears. I knew it was upsetting, but my body chose not to register that in displaying that upset.


I can imagine it being frustrating. I get a sense of calm after I have me a good cry. Lord knows I can cry. :dry:


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

chest pain. i tend to throw up.
my hands and fingers will ache.
sometimes i cant smile- literally its like my face never knew how to do that.
my eyes will hurt and i wont be able to look at light.
migraine.


----------



## Duke (Jan 20, 2009)

Some physiological paradox occurs in my chest - I feel a profound emptiness within, like some endless hollow. But my breathing is laboured and forced. I lose my appetite, and feel nauseous - especially when I've been told or know something I cannot seem to accept at that given moment.

I cannot seem to cry unless I force myself to, usually by listening to sad music or reading something heartbreaking. And even if I do, there are more silent sobs than tears. I have never cried spontaneously.

I am inclined to panic as well.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Heartache is a big one for me (it's usually brings upon the feeling of heartburn). I get really bad backaches sometimes too. But the most painful feelings I get are migraines.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

My throat sinks to meet my jumping stomache, my muscles are sapped of their strength. The feelings have to be purged. They never are, just buried shallow waiting to be tripped on.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Stoic smile. Which is an oxymoron.


----------



## Hizzie (Apr 20, 2019)

This is weird. Insomnia?


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Sadness is no big deal. I simply feel sad.

But sadness is a fearful thing, a bit like being in a room where a venomous snake has escaped its cage, and cannot be seen. Because, you see, sadness may lead to sorrow, and to despair, and those things are indeed terrible.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sadness comes in three forms.

The sadness that is loss of excitement - Fear denied is joy denied. This is a mental and an energetic issue. This sadness makes you feel as if your excitement does not matter. It robs you of energy that is vital in thinking and experiencing all that you are about.

The sadness that is loss of health - Anger denied is presence denied. This is a physical and existential issue. This sadness makes you feel as if your presence in the world is fading (and it usually is). It robs you of essence itself. You feel unable to stand against things that you handled in passing before.

The sadness that is loss of wanting - Desire denied is a denial of hope. This is a motivational issue. This sadness makes you feel completely unworthy of getting anything you dream for. This can rob you of the will to live.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I get fatigue


----------

